# Um.. hey everyone



## Nausus (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi there.. ^^"

I'm an INFJ and I found out about MBTI a few months ago.. my best friend is an INTP and she introduced me to it.

Um.. well I like anime and gaming, along with a strong passion for animals. :3

My nickname's Shi~ka and i'm 18 ^^"

Nice to meet you all.. 
x


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Nausus and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Nausus. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Warm welcome to the PersonalityCafe Forum! I hope you have a pleasant stay and that you will have much interesting and / or funny stuff to add. Feel at home. ^^

*leaves cookies* <-- feeling generous today =P


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. I have special plans for you since you're an INFJ. You're going for a very long swim.:tongue:


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey there and welcome to PC.

Must have done something right, Van's being generous!:tongue: 
Hope you'll stick around.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

ummmm... hi


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the cafe, hope you'll like it here.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

What kind of anime and video games do you enjoy most? Any all-time or current favorites?


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings, Shi~ka.

Any interesting story behind that nickname? I promise I won't laugh... much :happy:


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome. Anyone into gaming is a friend of mine.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello.. And Howdy..

I think Lance could do with changing the flag there.. If you are from the UK, it is not guaranteed that you are from England (as the lag suggests)


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Nausus! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I am in love with INFJs. Sexy little beasts.:happy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*^^ Welcome, Em  Enjoy the forum mmkay?*


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello, Nausus. Come on in and have some coffee or ice cream with us. roud:


----------



## treesee (Jun 14, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Warm welcome to the PersonalityCafe Forum! I hope you have a pleasant stay and that you will have much interesting and / or funny stuff to add. Feel at home. ^^
> 
> *leaves cookies* <-- feeling generous today =P


What the hell??? Why wasnt I told cookies would be available?!
VanW has been holding out on me :dry: 
Welcome! Hope you enjoy your stay!.... and your precious cookies....


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## Nausus (Jun 26, 2009)

treesee said:


> What the hell??? Why wasnt I told cookies would be available?!
> VanW has been holding out on me :dry:
> Welcome! Hope you enjoy your stay!.... and your precious cookies....


 
Um.. *offers cookies*? ^^"


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello . I also love animals.


----------



## treesee (Jun 14, 2009)

Nausus said:


> Um.. *offers cookies*? ^^"


Why thank you Nausus! We shall be good friends indeed! 
(the gift of cookie giving is one of my few requirements)


----------



## Damir (Jun 26, 2009)

um...are you eating something? 
As long as you are nice i can let you be my friend, it think, but i need more time.....:happy:


----------

